# Nina sneezing...



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Any ideas?? Started a couple of days ago in the morning and today she has been doing it on and off all day today. It's definitely not excessive and she has no eye or nasal discharge. Very well in herself, and apart from her usual odd picky moment is eating very well and enjoying her treats. She active and happy as usual.

So what do you reckon? Hay fever? Allergy?


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Not sure but I think hay fever has mostly passed, so would be odd for it to start now because of that


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Grove said:


> Not sure but I think hay fever has mostly passed, so would be odd for it to start now because of that


My hay fever doesn't start til autumn - weed pollen and tree pollen. I think you can get it all year round depending on what pollen you are allergic to.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Maggie was sneezing a lot, reverse sneezing too about a week ago. She does do a lot of sniffing on her walks and out in the yard. Since then we've had a couple of good hard rains. I think it was pollen and such as since we had the rain she's been fine.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Could she have a grass seed stuck?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

wellerfeller said:


> Could she have a grass seed stuck?


This is what I was worried about but we've not really been for any walks where she would be among long grass etc. all of our off leads are at the beach these days


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Sand up her nose?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

wellerfeller said:


> Sand up her nose?


Perhaps... Now, how do I to about checking this out? 

Her sneezes are very sweet. She almost makes the atchoo sound!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

If it is just sand she should be able to clear it by herself.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Is going to the beach every day new? Maybe there is something irritating her there? Might be worth avoiding it for a few days to see if she stops.

Hope she is OK.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

2ndhandgal said:


> Is going to the beach every day new? Maybe there is something irritating her there? Might be worth avoiding it for a few days to see if she stops.
> 
> Hope she is OK.


Definitely not every day but our off leads are at the beach these days 2-3 times per week as our big park is now closed to dogs!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

RuthMill said:


> Definitely not every day but our off leads are at the beach these days 2-3 times per week as our big park is now closed to dogs!


 I hate stupid dog control orders


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

2ndhandgal said:


> I hate stupid dog control orders


Tell me about it!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Bless you nina x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I hope she isn't sick. Xoxo Nina


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I think she's is okay. Just sneezy. She's at the vet for booster this coming week so if it persists will get the vet to check her out first.

Thanks all!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Ruth, sneezing can mean hello, I am happy and thank you in dog talk. Maybe she is trying to ask you to take her back to the beach?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Ruth, sneezing can mean hello, I am happy and thank you in dog talk. Maybe she is trying to ask you to take her back to the beach?


Haha! Probably!! She didn't do it this morning when we got up. Currently she is out cold beside me - so much so I can lift her paw and it flops back down, she doesn't even waken! We are waiting on other mummy getting back from her cycle. Then off to the beach


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

lets hope its nothing, or that it is just a happy hello sneeze.


----------

